# My Pickens Report for 3/12-3/14



## halthetool (Jan 13, 2010)

We spent the week camping at Ft Pickens. Thanks to those of you who posted a few tips in reply to my post in the Surf Q & A forum.

Monday the surf was WAY too rough to fish, so I took the Mrs shopping instead. Tuesday, we started out behind Battery 234 at sunrise. Pulled in a nice redfish at exactly 8:00. They seemed to come thru every 2 hours. We caught another one at 10:00 and again at 12:00. All were released safely to play another day. 

One of them managed to pull a $200 rod/reel out of the holder and out into the surf before I could get to it. So I got to take a dive into the cold water if I wanted my gear back. It was 45 degrees at the time with a 25 mph wind from the north....so I got COLD. But I did manage to get my rod back probably 30 ft out into the waves. And got the red in too. I retrieved my hat after it washed back up, but I never found my sunglasses. Some crab is probably looking cool with them right now.

I also caught one sheepshead in the surf, which was kinda weird. I've only caught them off piers and other structures. 

Wednesday was pretty slow, but I did manage to get one pompano at Langdon beach. Other than that, it was a slow morning. Once the porpoises showed up, that was about it. They put on a good show though, jumping completely out of the water for almost an hour right in front of us. 

We played around at the Pickens pier too...mainly just feeding the pinfish. There was NOBODY else out there at one point. Pretty bad for the middle of the day. Headed over to Bob Sikes and caught a few decent fish there before having dinner at Flounders. 

Had a great time, can't wait until we're in the area again!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

nice report glad u got your USM hat back


----------



## halthetool (Jan 13, 2010)

Too bad we just lost the game though. Darn you Memphis Tigers.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

halthetool said:


> Too bad we just lost the game though. Darn you Memphis Tigers.


i have too agree


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome report! I met you on the beach Thursday near the pass. I am glad you had some luck and it looks like you had a great time!


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Glad you had a good time, and caught some nice fish, I am hoping for the same luck next week.

Kevin


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

USM! Yeah Baby! But of course I went there before you were born.


----------



## halthetool (Jan 13, 2010)

Pompano Joe said:


> USM! Yeah Baby! But of course I went there before you were born.


It's hard to believe that it's been almost 15 years since my wife and I went there. Hattiesburg was a fun place to live. After we got married, we used to drive down to Pensacola some weekends and fish off the old 3 mile bridge. We'd stay out there for the whole weekend ...sleep in the truck and cook all our meals on the Coleman camping grill. We'd catch reds all night and spanish under the lights. Man I miss the old bridge.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

There are some small towns in Mississippi I drive around instead of through. Hattiesburg is one of those. Long time ago! We'd drive down and stay in the old Surf and Sand Cottages on the Beach, or The Gulf Air Motel before there was a bar there. Windsurf for a couple of days and drive back. Always hated Sunday afternoons...the drive inland was brutal after being here for a couple of days. Now we love Sunday afternoons. Usually stick a couple of poles poles in the sand and enjoy the day. God is good!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Very nice report and pics. Welcome to the PFF!


----------

